# Back again after many years



## Florence1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hello everyone, I used to be a member under a different name but it was years ago and I don't even remember it. I am back... marital problems. I guess it makes more sense to start a thread under the relationship forum but I just wanted to say hi. I spent a little time looking at some threads and even recognized some names. I hope I can turn to this place rather than making an ass of myself to my spouse who is not really in the mood for it. I named myself after the city of Florence in Italy because I loved it when I visited.
 Florence1


----------



## temet nostre (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Florence1 said:


> I hope I can turn to this place rather than making an ass of myself to my spouse who is not really in the mood for it.


Merry Christmas!

We are ready for you to make a class-act of yourself.

What's bothering ya?



Lilith-


----------



## Florence1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you for the welcome!!

I got "I love you but I'm not in love with you anymore" from my husband at 3am on the street on Sunday. I'm still in shock. I know I need to start a thread. I wrote a post but it was too long so I deleted without posting. Not doing so great. But he hasn't left (I don't think) yet.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Florence1 do you think he is cheating on you?


----------

